# 2yo daughter lying down on ground suddenly? 4 or 5 times per day? Should I be worried?



## greenmom17 (Oct 26, 2008)

My 3rd child is 25 months old, and I suspect she has some sensory issues like her siblings. She doesn't have the best coordination, but since this summer she has been lying down on the ground suddenly for a few minutes - wherever we are - mostly in our house or in the front yard, or at a relatives house. I figured it to be a calming sensation for her, but someone today asked if it could be seizures?

Just wondering if this is a toddler thing, a sensory processing issue, or possibly something more serious. I have her 2 year check up next week and I plan to ask her ped about it....but of course mothers always know best 

Any thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## lovepickles (Nov 16, 2010)

My daughter is turning 2 next month and when we were at the park yesterday she suddenly lay face down on a bridge so she could see the water rushing through the cracks. Other people reacted and thought it was odd but she was totally exploring. Later she followed a beetle for about 10 feet. I don't have any experience with sensory disorders but sometimes toddlers just want a different view and don't have the same hangups about what other people think or getting dirty.

I would mention it to the doc and trust your gut if you feel something is up ... but don't stress yourself out in the meantime.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

my 14 month old puts her head down a lot, randomly... not even when she's tired. I don't know if it's just how she's exploring the world or what, but I'm not worried about it at all yet, there's no other odd behavior there with it and I know that the older two both had their quirks at different ages that they eventually grew out of, like my son insisting on running into the couch over and over again when he was around 2... it lasted MONTHS before he moved on to something else.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

It sounds pretty normal to me, based on the toddlers we are friends with. DS does it too, actually, but it's not something I ever really paid much attention to. Is she laying down intentionally? If so, I doubt it would be a seizure, I think a laying-down seizure would look more like falling or something?? I'm not positive but that's my gut reaction. We had DS tested for seizures (for a different reason) and the test was relatively easy & completely painless, but he was clearly having a neurological issue that warranted the test... you could videotape it & show it to her doc if you're worried & he could let you know whether it looks neurological & is worth looking into further.


----------

